# Stalin’s Soaring Moscow Towers Sorely Need Body Work



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

> Grocery Store No. 5, in the Kudrinskaya Square tower, now sits dusty and abandoned, some of its broken windows replaced with plywood.
> 
> Screens erected above the building’s entrance shield pedestrians from tumbling masonry. Up close, statues of muscular men and Madonna-like mothers look mottled.
> 
> ...


https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/29/.../spotlightcollection/dispatches-international


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The top portion of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs was restored recently


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

Ouch, those A/C units...


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Strange theme title, have you ever been to Moscow?

Here is the Kotelynicheska hightower after bodywork - it was restored recently:



















Here still during reconstruction:



















































































After restauration:



















So ?

Photos from: https://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/?skip=30&tag=Москва


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

.
Another Stalin´s hightower - initially hotel Ukraine, perfectly restored several years ago.
.













































































































Photos from:
https://www.the-village.ru/village/business/wherework/302727-ya-rabotayu-v-gostinitse-ukraina
https://pozit.livejournal.com/116603.html


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Manitopiaaa said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/29/.../spotlightcollection/dispatches-international


Well, it is very kind of the article´s author to worry about this "Grocery Store No. 5" supermarket in one of the seven Stalin´s Moscow hightowers, the one at Kudrinskaya square.

Some photos of this particular entire building itself you can find below - it is not like it is "desperately need renovating" or falling down. Of course, as each historical residential building the city government (since it is historical monument) and the community of owners (as far as I know, prices starts from $400000 per a dismal apartment there) should find the way and methods for its restauration.





































Photos from:
https://saldonin.ru/?p=1187


----------

